# Keeping sun off neck



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I find that if I get too much sun on my neck, it causes me to overheat later in the day. Any solutions for this? I thought about trying to attach a light piece of white cloth to the back of my helmet. I've tried sun screen, but doesn't always work.


----------



## wdawg88 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the same problem too. I also get sun burnt on my neck.

I found some of my old paintball gear, and I'm going to try using my neoprene neck protector. 

Probably won't work, but it's worth a try


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

Columbia Sportswear | Tamiami™ Cachalot II
i would do something like this or use that hat only an idea
or this one Columbia Sportswear | PFG Freezer™ Hat


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

How do you get something like those hats under your helmet? Unless of course you cut the hat down so it was just the sweatband plus the cloth down in the back...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Grow a mullet.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

sjhiker said:


> How do you get something like those hats under your helmet? Unless of course you cut the hat down so it was just the sweatband plus the cloth down in the back...


Well that's a good question but I used them for give an idea but if I am able to put one of those under the helment I would bought that hats they have a lot of good specs


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Cut up an old white tshirt and stuff one end under your helmet and the rest down the rear neckline of your jersey. A little ghetto but it will do the job.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

CCMTB said:


> Cut up an old white tshirt and stuff one end under your helmet and the rest down the rear neckline of your jersey. A little ghetto but it will do the job.


Function<form


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Pace makes a sweat head cover with the best tail to shade your neck. I use a coolmax one. Skull Cap White Coolmax
Do NOT use the long tailed HALO as it's sweat band is to thick to wear under a helmet and gives me an instant headache.
The other thing I do here in HOT Arizona is velcro a Dr Shade neck shade to my helmet, that works great. When it's hot and the gnats come out I use 1/2 of a Buzz Off bandana velcroed on my helmet to keep the nasty GNATS away from my face, works great. 
Can't see that Columbia working under a helmet.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

attach a bandana to the back of your helmet...insta-shade.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Take a look at Buff Headwear. I've never worn one while biking, but I wear them all the time while on the water paddling or fishing. I particularly like the High UV Buff made with Coolmax.


----------



## krispie_nz (Sep 12, 2016)

These will be the a great solution.

Hard Hat Neck Shade | eBay


----------



## krispie_nz (Sep 12, 2016)

Hard Hat Neck Shade | eBay

How about these neck shades?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to use pieces of an old white T-shirt. I now carry a couple of lightweight bandanas and tuck one up into my helmet. It might look goofy, but it does protect the neck.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I have two Icefill Domes from Zoot Sports. My hair is long, so I cut a hole just below the band and wear it in a braid on top of the rear flap. If you hair is short, it should work well, if it's medium but can't be pulled back, maybe not.

Zoot Ultra Icefil Dome

The terry band over the forehead also prevents any sweat from running down my face.


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunscreen doesn't last long with my sweating so I ended up zip tie-ing a piece of fabric to my helmet and if works great.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Grow a mullet.


Beat me to it. I saw the title and said "I'm gonna say grow a mullet".


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> Beat me to it. I saw the title and said "I'm gonna say grow a mullet".


Buy now the original poster could have a pretty sweet mullet! 4 years of growth!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Loch said:


> Buy now the original poster could have a pretty sweet mullet! 4 years of growth!


LMAO!! I didn't even notice that.


----------

